
Ask HN: How to stimulate a toddler's brain/STEM? - STEMDad
I have an 18 month-old son, and I&#x27;m looking for ideas to stimulate and support his STEM-ish skills as he grows. He already has his number train legos, a bead maze, and an abacus but I&#x27;m sure that there&#x27;s many more great toys, activities and techniques I haven&#x27;t thought of.<p>I&#x27;m especially interested in hearing from other parents, so please highlight that fact in your responses.<p>(Posting anonymously to preserve my and my son&#x27;s privacy)
======
playing_colours
There is a very good book, recently shared here on HN: Brain Rules for Baby,
[https://www.amazon.com/Brain-Rules-Baby-Raise-
Smart/dp/09797...](https://www.amazon.com/Brain-Rules-Baby-Raise-
Smart/dp/0979777763) I recommend it. In short, the best things to develop
toddler's intelligence are talking to them a lot, simple toys (boxes, plain
blocks), and common tools for creativity like markers and paper.

I am also thinking about ways to develop abstract thinking in my baby. I plan
to work on cards / minibooks to teach him some abstract concepts in a basic
way: like transformations, combinations, logic, sets, etc.

I think it's very important not to force it on children, do not burden them
with your expectations - they will rebel or build low self-esteem. It should
be a delicate support, encouragement for them to follow their natural
curiosity deeper, like Paul Graham described in his recent essay
[http://www.paulgraham.com/genius.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/genius.html)

------
verdverm
There is an Einstein quote that goes something like, "if you want your kids to
be smart, read them fairytales. If you want them to be extra smart, read them
extra fairytales."

Some people I know in childhood psychology and education basically say, that
early on, these specific topics in STEM are beyond the human mind at that age.
For example, you can give them a programming toy or game, and they will learn
the game, but not the ideas behind programming.

It takes time for the young mind to develop the capacities we take for granted
as adults.

Another thing to keep in mind is that kids eventually resent the pressure
parents put on them for career choices. Would you have a problem if they chose
to be an artist or musician?

~~~
STEMDad
Absolutely not. We plan to get him music lessons too. I just want to make sure
he has as much opportunity as possible.

------
PaulHoule
Parent here.

Kids who go to day care talk to other kids so they learn social skills.

Kids who hang out with adults learn better verbal skills. A kid who grows up
with adults with high verbal skills will sound more intelligent whether or not
they really are.

------
helph67
Do a search for `music +maths' and you will see that the two are closely
related. Another search for `music +health' will show that ensuring an
interest in music should benefit his health. He could excel at maths without
realising how that came about!

------
gshdg
I would look for toys that help teach causality.

Also, train sets and marble maze blocks can be an early exposure to a very
abstract take on branching logic.

